# Lone male mouse



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a lone male mouse, but I know someone who is getting 4 males neutered very soon.
I'm thinking of having at least two of the boys once the 6 week period has gone just to make sure hormones have settled etc.
Do you think this is a good idea?
My boy is entire. Is there a chance he could still throw a wobbler with the neutered boys?

How many of you on here have lone males?

I worry he will become very depressed.
He lives in a huge hamster heaven cage with loads of toys etc but he does sleep a lot and he doesn't use his wheel.

What would you do?
Thanks.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Most males do fine alone and male mice should not be housed together, it's too dangerous, even if they are neutered. Give him attention if he seems down.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've heard that some people have neutered males and entire males living together fine?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I have intact and neutered bucks who live together just fine, it's the reason I have a few neutered bucks in the first place.

But you have to be careful, most bucks take to them easily and adore the company, but once in a great while a the intact buck will harass the neutered buck. I've only had it happen once, neither was harmed but the neutered boy was a bit distressed from the harassment and had to vacation in my young doe bin for a while before he was confident enough to be paired up with a different buck.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Right ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Blade100 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention my intact male and neutered male mouse have been living together and getting on great. The cage is bare atm all but the wheel and some nesting material. Just so they don't squabble over things as it's early days yet. But after a month I will be adding a toy a day.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

glad it's working out.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update, always nice to hear good news


----------

